# HELP. need advice for rifle.



## dragonwolfe (Oct 5, 2010)

Howdy all,

I am looking at getting a good rifle but sadly my pocket cant go very deep. im looking at spending around 300.00-400.00 for a decent rifle that can hunt up in Northern Maine. { the targets Black Bear and Moose some deer}

I have been leaning towards the 30-06 cal. made by Marlin XL7 everyone has said that to be a nice rifle and my local dealer had one and it felt nice. BUT! i am new at this....

I would be very thankful for any and all advice anyone could give me that could help me in this issue i am having. 
I dont know much about the range or much about the rifles in general... about how the twist in the barrel is a 1:10 R.H. or anything like that... i just want something that will take care of the game im looking at.

im not afraid of the recoil that rifles offer for i have shot them... i just am now looking at getting my own and would like some input and a good budget rifle.

thank you all for your time.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The Marlin is ok, but take a look at Savage. They have the Edge, Stevens, and some lower priced 111s that would fit what you need. 30-06 sounds like it would work great for every thing you want.


----------



## dragonwolfe (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you very much for taking your time to reply! 
It was funny as i got your notice that someone posted on my post. I was looking at the Savage Edge rifles. I plan on going to a local gun shop to test them both out and see what ones i like more.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know anything about the Marlin. I would second the advice of looking at Savage, very accurate rifle right out of the box. 30-06 would fit your needs well.

huntin1


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

+1 for Savage.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Anything in teh 30 caliber class will work for you. Why don't you get a USED rifle and some good optics to put on it... :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If you bought used from a reputable dealer you could get a rifle and scope combo for what your looking to spend. Brand names like Remington model 700's, Winchester model 70's, Rugar model 77's and WEATHERBY VANGUARD.
Be open to other calibers like 270, 280, 308, all of which will work for what you stated.

Reason behind the reputable dealer is many will allow you a few days to try the gun and if not satifided will let you return it. One dealer in this area even has their own range you can use and if you buy you get a day pass to use it for a day.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have never seen any thing(in any of the gun shops I shop in) used that is any cheaper than a Savage Edge or a Savage Stevens 200 brand new. Might as well go with a brand new rifle. I am guessing you won't be taking very long shots where you are(just a guess as i have never been to Maine) but a good 3-9X40 is all you will need if this is the case. Not sure if you can pull that off for $400 or less though. Might have to bite the bullet so to speak and dip a little deeper into the pocket. It will be worth it in the long run.

IMO a new rifle and a good used scope is much better than a used rifle/new scope, or used rifle/used scope. That is just me. I would go .308 instead of the 30-06, but again, just me.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't think that you can go wrong with a Savage at all. Take a look on gunbroker and you will find plenty of Savage rifles in your price range. Also, don't pass on the Mossberg 4X4. I won one at a DU banquet, and it sat in the safe for six months until I decided that I would shoot it. After barrel break in, my .270 would shoot Hornady Custom 140 gr spire points 1.5" on average at 100 yrds.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

the guys have pointed out some nice rifles to give a try and I also have a couple how about the howa 1500 they can be had for around 400 with a hogue overmolded stock or if you dont mind a single shot cva has a single shot in stainless synthetic for 250 dollars or even the the new england handi rifle mite be a good choice and that marlin xl7 you were interested is a nice rifle my brother purchased one two years ago and he likes it verry much and seems to shoot well from that little I have seen


----------



## big_mike_338WM (Oct 27, 2010)

check into a .308 pretty much the same balistics as an /06 but with less recoil and a smaller more compact rifle


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> If you bought used from a reputable dealer you could get a rifle and scope combo for what your looking to spend. Brand names like Remington model 700's, Winchester model 70's, Rugar model 77's and WEATHERBY VANGUARD.
> Be open to other calibers like 270, 280, 308, all of which will work for what you stated.
> 
> Reason behind the reputable dealer is many will allow you a few days to try the gun and if not satifided will let you return it. One dealer in this area even has their own range you can use and if you buy you get a day pass to use it for a day.
> ...


I've picked up some real gems over the years but then,,,,, I have a thing for used rifles.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"...and a smaller more compact rifle"

I wish!!! My .308 has a 26" barrel and weighs in at about 12lbs, my 30-06 has a 22" barrel, and weighs in at about 7.5lbs. The action is shorter, but that doesn't always make the rifle smaller or lighter. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dragonwolfe I have had a couple of 30-06, but I'm turning into a 308 fan. Short actions on the same type rifle will weigh less, and the shorter actions are often more accurate. When the 308 showed up in competition shooting the 30-06 just couldn't cut it.

Savage is good, I am not familiar with the Marlin, but everything else they make is good. I see our local Wal-Mart has an Edge in 308 for $279. The nice thing about the 308 is you can buy surplus ammo just for plinking if you want.


----------

